

A dose of hope (low dose rate radiation study) - ChuckMcM
http://www.frontline.in/stories/20120727291403700.htm

======
ChuckMcM
This is an overview of this paper: [http://web.mit.edu/engelward-
lab/publications/2010_Engelward...](http://web.mit.edu/engelward-
lab/publications/2010_Engelward_HP.pdf) which looks to be some pretty
reasonable research.

As I've mentioned previously, one of the challenges of talking about radiation
dangers is that we don't have a lot of data around what is 'safe' and what is
'dangerous.' Or even damaging. This paper suggests that we may be conservative
by over 400x what is considered a 'safe' dosage of radiation.

Or put differently, all the land around the current Fukishima plant, and much
of the land around Chernobyl may in fact be safe to live on. With the
definition that the residual radiation present may produce no more risk than
you'd get from regular background radiation.

I am really glad we've got people digging into these questions.

